# Something New To Work On



## JAF/CO (Mar 30, 2016)

*FRESH FROM SOME WHERE 37 SUPREME


 

 

 

 *


----------



## Jarod24 (Mar 30, 2016)

Awesome find!


----------



## then8j (Mar 30, 2016)

We were just talking about those tomahawk stems! 
It is original right? Nice find


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 30, 2016)

The frame and the gooseneck complement each other well. Two of my favorite!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 31, 2016)

I love it, can't wait to see more as it's progress begins.


----------



## catfish (Mar 31, 2016)

Nice find!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 31, 2016)

That should be an easy one for you Jim! Be cool to see another Bug Eye. V/r Shawn


----------



## mike j (Mar 31, 2016)

Wow, not too many bare rusty frames can still look absolutely beautiful hanging on a cement block wall. Fantastic find, can't wait to see what you do w/ it.


----------



## Intense One (Mar 31, 2016)

Whoa Nelly!  It's beautiful just the way it is now.....love the finish!   Can't wait to see your finished work of art!  Congrats!


----------



## higgens (Mar 31, 2016)

Sweet ride


----------



## mrg (Mar 31, 2016)

You lucky Dog, nice find, will it be ready for the CWC ride?


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 31, 2016)

Beauty of a project there!  Love'n the lines and details on her.


----------



## catfish (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## bricycle (Mar 31, 2016)

Those frames ARE kool!


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 31, 2016)

That's what I'm talking about Jim. GREAT!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Enjoying mine! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Hey Jim I'd be interested to know what the serial # on this bike is. V/r Shawn


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 1, 2016)

i dont know the whole number but the letter is " B " whitch makes it a 1937
and it has the 4 taped holes


----------



## Barto (Apr 3, 2016)

Never saw a stem like that...very cool


----------



## Shawn Michael (Apr 5, 2016)

JAF/CO said:


> *FRESH FROM SOME WHERE 37 SUPREMEView attachment 300385 View attachment 300386 View attachment 300387 View attachment 300388 *



Cool find, but damn that looks like a lot of work.


----------



## dodgerblue (Apr 7, 2016)

I just love these damn frames . One of my all time favs. for sure . Cant wait to see progress on this . Great come up...


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 7, 2016)

Yes it was a great come up......


----------

